# ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AKTUELL FERNSEHTERMIN HEUTE!!*







*ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: 
Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte​*
Dass der Schmuggel und Handel mit Glasaalen vor allem nach Asien durchaus ein lohnenswertes Geschäft ist, ist vielen schon bekannt. 

Erst vor knapp 3 Monaten brachten wir auch den Bericht, wie im Zusammenhang mit Glasaalschmugel Europol/Eurojust 17 Personen verhaftet hatte:
Glasaalschmuggel - spanische und griechische Behörden und Europol/Eurojust verhaften 17 Personen

Heute nun kommt kommt in der Reihe planet e im ZDF eine Sendung zum Glasaalschmuggel ,die laut Vorschau wohl deutlicher in die Tiefe gehen wird, als es die Eurobehörden in ihrer kurzen Pressemeldung damals konnten.

Link zu planet e mit Informationen zur Doku:

Doku | planet e.
- Glitschige Geschäfte - Die Aalmafia

Daraus kurz zitiert:


> _Warum es heute nur noch so wenige Aale gibt, will Florian Stein herausfinden. Er arbeitet für die Organisation "Sustainable Eel Group (SEG)", die sich für den Erhalt von Aalen in Europa einsetzt. "planet e." begleitet Florian Stein nach Frankreich an die Loire-Mündung. Dort kommen nach ihrer Reise über den Atlantik noch mehr Jungtiere unversehrt an als in Deutschland. Deshalb gibt es in Frankreich auch legale Fangquoten für Glasaale, unter anderem für den Besatz in deutschen Gewässern. Doch viele Jungtiere verschwinden in den Händen dubioser Händler. Wohin genau werden sie gebracht, und wer profitiert davon?_



Auf der Seite ist auch viel Information in Kurzform und Popularsprache vorhanden.

Wer also wegen des Sch...wetters draussen mit Regen und Gewitter eh nicht am Angeln ist sondern im Wohnzimmer sitzt, der kann dann um 16 Uhr im ZDF diese Sendung schauen.

Sie wird sicherlich auch nochmal wiederholt bzw. in der Mediathek eine Zeitlang  stehen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

spannend - am gucken


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Fazit - informativ....
Und erschreckend, was da abgeht in Asien..

Schade aber, dass nur von der Berusfischerei gesprochen wurde, als es um Aalbesatz ging etc. und das gelobt wurde - und nicht um die massenhaften Anstrengungen der Angler...

Haben Verbände wieder gepennt.........


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Nicht nur in Asien...die Bilder von dem Fest in San Sebastian waren auch nicht gerade toll was die da pro Schüssel an Glasaalen wegmampfen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Wasserkraftwerke und der Kormoran sind der Hauptgrund für den Niedergang
des Aals.In Europa und Asien.
Der illegale Handel sind doch nur die Auswirkungen.Das Geschäft wird immer interessanter je teurer die Ware.Siehe Kaviar.
Wollte nach dem Gewitterregen heute abend auf Aal.Jetzt ist mir die Lust ver-
gangen.
Trotzdem schönen Abend Allen.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Oh das muss ich mir anschauen, du gibt hier wirklich immer super Tipps und Beiträge Thomas9904 ein Danke dafür! 

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Link zur Mediathek - danke an Dan Ny zum zusenden:
https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/planet-e/planet-e-glitschige-geschaefte---die-aalmafia-100.html


----------



## ayron (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Nicht nur - es ist ein Mix aus:

- Verringertem Angebot (Reporoduktion, Sterblichkeit)
- bei gleichzeitig Steigender Nachfragen (Bev. Wachstum in Asien)


----------



## Petterson (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fazit - informativ....
> Und erschreckend, was da abgeht in Asien..
> 
> Schade aber, dass nur von der Berusfischerei gesprochen wurde, als es um Aalbesatz ging etc. und das gelobt wurde - und nicht um die massenhaften Anstrengungen der Angler...
> ...



Aber immerhin wurde mal ausdrücklich NICHT auf die bösen Fischer, Angler und Konsorten `rumgehackt, sondern wertneutral recherchiert und der Focus dabei auf vernünftige (Hinter)Gründe gelenkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

DAS ist auch wahr!!


----------



## ayron (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Noch mal drüber nachgedacht....

Punkte waren eigentlich:

1. Aal ist bedroht, Deutsche Fische ebenso
2. Franzosen können sich dasnschnabulieren von Glasaal nicht mehr leisten
3. Asiaten hauen sich den Bauch mit Zuchtaal voll
4. Wwnige Europäer werden reich

Eigentlich die gleiche Situation, die Europa/USA seit Jahrunderten Afrika aufzwängen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Aber allgemeine Politik lassen wir raus - danke..


----------



## Wander-HH (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

In anbetracht dessen, dass mit der illegalen Ausfuhr von Glasaalen fast eine halbe Milliarde Umsatz erwirtschaftet wird, sind die Kontrollen und Strafen gerade zu lächerlich.

Es scheint sich auch hier ein Grundproblem - massive Personaleinsparungen bei der Polizei - der EU breit zu machen.  

Ab und an Kontrollen? Schleusengebiete überwachen, Strafen für Schwarzangler nebst deren Familien gewaltig erhöhen und Fischer Glasaale fangen lassen um die Aalbestände in der EU aufzupäppeln. Einfach Maßnahmen welche nicht einmal kostenintensiv sind.

In den Niederlanden muss man seit Jahren Aale zurück setzen aber Frankreich / Spanien "exportieren" jährlich 30 Tonnen / Millionen Glasaale? Wo bleibt da die Gemeinschaft der Angelverbände in der EU? #q


----------



## haribo78 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte*

Danke für den TV-Tipp. Eine hochinteressante Reportage.


----------

